# cubase erkennt backup von dat kassette?



## antigematics (2. November 2004)

hallo,
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
meine frage ist, kann ich ein backup von einer datkassette in cubase öffnen?
die aufnahmen auf dem dat wurden in so einem harddiscrecording studio gemacht.
das problem ist das jedes einzelne instrument nacheinander auf dem dat ist, auch die overdubs. kann ich das dat in cubase irgendwie einspielen bzw erkennt cubase die sortierungssignale?



jo das wars auch schon, danke für eure hilfe/antworten

mfg antigematics


----------



## liquidbeats (3. November 2004)

Cubase sollte Importmöglichkeiten Bieten, zumal es sich bei Cubase ja schon nicht mehr um Kinderspielzeug handelt sondern um wirklich gute und Qualifizierte Software.
Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht so sicher, um dich aber nicht im Regenstehen zu lassen werde ich einfach mal ein Freund von mir Fragen der das wissen müsste, oder andersweitig Informieren um dir Helfen zu können.

Gruß Andy


----------



## antigematics (3. November 2004)

hallo andy,

danke das du dich so schnell gemeldet hast.

hoffentlich kann dein freund helfen...

mfg antigematics


----------



## liquidbeats (3. November 2004)

keen ding 

Also er meint du kannst die Audio Spuren einzeln aufnehmen, um diese dann in Cubase bei dir wo du es Benötigst weiterverarbeiten bzw. benutzen zu können.
wobei  ich auch auf diese Tendiert habe. 

Ich  werde auch  nicht so recht die Vermutung los das du evtl etwas anderes gemeint hast.

Ggf. müsstest du also etwas Konkreter werden, wünsche mir aber dir so ersteinmal weitergeholfen zu haben.


Gruß Andy


----------



## antigematics (3. November 2004)

Hi Andy,

leider ist deine/eure vermutung richtig, ich hab mich blöd ausgedrückt.
ich versuchs nochmal...

also aufgenommen haben wir im studio auf 16 spuren
drum, bass gitarre, vocals
dazu kommen leider overdubs, die glaube ich alles noch komplizierter machen.
es wurde jedenfalls auf 3 datkassetten als backup aufgenommen.
jedes einzelne becken über die gesamtlänge des jeweiligen songs...
und alle anderen instrumente (also 16 verschiedene)
im studio hatte das harddisc rec gerät irgendwie jedes instrument mit den jeweiligen overdubs zugeordnet. 
also ich müsste jetzt eine lösung finden wie cubase erkennt:
1 neuer song, 16 spuren und welche teile werden gebraucht.

puhh das schreiben ist schon kompliziert, hoffentlich die antwort falls es eine gibt nicht ;-)
so ich glaub das mein ich.
1000 dank so oder so, ich finds nett das sich jemand gedanken macht wie man helfen kann.

grüsse von antigematics


----------



## liquidbeats (4. November 2004)

Also ... ok da ist selbst mein Latain am ende.
das eizige was ich dir anbieten kann ist entweder du wartest noch bis ich ihn Online erwische und ihn dann diesbezüglich Frage, oder aber du Fragst ihn Selber.
um Ihn Selber zu Fragen müsste ich dich dann aber in ein andere Forum lotsen was wieder  auch nicht grade Fair ist wenn man es aus dem Gesichtspunkt vin Tutorials.de betrachtet 

ALso ich tu mal mein Bestes und Greife als erstes auf den ersten Lösungsweg zurück 


Gruß Andy


----------



## antigematics (4. November 2004)

danke, echt nett von dir...

grüsse


----------



## CSS Depp (24. Dezember 2004)

antigematics hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo,
> vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
> meine frage ist, kann ich ein backup von einer datkassette in cubase öffnen?
> die aufnahmen auf dem dat wurden in so einem harddiscrecording studio gemacht.
> ...




ich verstehe das problem garnicht.

entweder ist das DAT in einem format dass dein betriebssystem lesen kann, oder nicht.

wenn du es lesen kannst, überspielst du die daten auf die festplatte, benennst die
files sinnvollerweise 1-2.aif, 3-4.aif usw, und ziehst sie in den sequencer.

wenn du es nicht lesen kanst, hast du gelitten. 


und jetzt kommt das unvermeidliche "warum rufst du nicht einfach im studio an
und lässt dir die sachen in einem vernünftigen format schicken ?"


eine kleine IDE festplatte kostet 40 euro, ich schick schon seit jahren nur HDs mit
der post.
wer benutzt denn DAT backups. *kopfschüttel*


----------

